# Is this what I think it is



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Doing a Colt for sale search on the internet and Found this for sale. It appears to be a Police Positive 38 and by the serial number, made around 1910. Its in a Lincoln Sherriffs Department firearms sale and they have this Colt listed for only $150. Im no Colt expert, but I think this is worth a little more money. Maybe someone that knows can chime in on this. Here's the link.
http://www.lincolncountymt.us/SHERIFF SALE FIREARMS/sheriff_sale__details.htm
Its towards the bottom of the page.
Is there any collector value with this one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

How do you get your name on that bid list?

I have a Police Positive Special manufactured in 1927 (if memory serves me correctly). I couldn't tell you the value as it's been in the family for well over 60 years and I wouldn't sell under any circumstances. When I got it it was pretty well rusted so I had reblued. I take it out every once in a while and run some standard 38's thru it. It's still accurate and the trigger is excellent.

I would think $150 would be a real bargain for the one listed.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I believe that it would be worth that and then some.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*Police Positive*

I bought .22 of version for $400.00.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

I would buy it for that price......:mrgreen:


----------

